

Why the brain sees maths as beauty - kartikkumar
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-26151062

======
ergoproxy
This story mentions Fermat's theorem that every prime congruent to 1 modulo 4
is a sum of two squares. Fermat provided no proof of this theorem. There are
at least four different proofs, attributable to Euler, Lagrange, Dedekind and
Zagier. See
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proofs_of_Fermat's_theorem_on_s...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proofs_of_Fermat's_theorem_on_sums_of_two_squares)

